# aconti-dialer



## cicojaka (8 Januar 2004)

Auf einer Seite habe ich gerade zufällig folgendes gelesen:

"By clicking the link below our site tries checks whether the reliable ACONTI Dialer is already installed on your system. You will be offered a download option if it can not be found. 

If the ACONTI Dialer is available your connection will be switched to the ACONTI Network and you will be granted access to our members area.

Pricing per minute depends on your local country. Please check when the dialer connects."

Ist das möglicherweise eine Beschreibung, die die schärferen Gesetze nach dem 15.8. berücksichtigt? (ich meine damit: sie sagen ja jetzt, was genau passiert). Könnte man daraus folgern, dass der aconti-dialer dieses Überprüfen einer vorhandenen Installation vorher (vor dem 15.8.) schon gemacht hat? Wenn es einen link gibt, dessen öffnen bei vorhandenem aconti-dialer dazu führt, dass eine Verbindung in den kostenpflichtigen Bereich stattfindet, dann heisst das doch, dass ich mir theoretisch den aconti-Dialer installieren könnte (ich weiss, dass das absurd klingt, aber ich habe da schon einen Grund, so zu fragen) und dann beim Besuch eines entsprechenden links direkt und ohne Rückfrage in den teuren Bereich komme.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?

P.S.: ich habe nur nach dem aconti-dialer gesucht und der Hinweis steht auf einer Erotikseite. Aber der Technik des aconti-dialers ist das ja egal...


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Januar 2004)

aconti schrieb:
			
		

> "Pricing per minute depends on your local country. Please check when the dialer connects."



Übersetzt: "Die Minutenpreise hängen vom Land ab, aus dem Sie zugreifen. Bitte überprüfen, wenn der Dialer verbindet."

"Wenn der Dialer verbindet" ist zeitlich nicht mehr "bevor der Dialer verbindet" - und schließt (wörtlich genommen) eine Auswahl (Ich will/nicht) aus.

Die Konformität dürfte somit nicht gegeben sein.

P.S.: Wirklich nur deshalb dort gesurft??


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Januar 2004)

Verfügung 54/2003 besagt daneben, dass die Einholung der Zustimmung zum Bezug, der Installation oder der Aktivierung eines Anwählprogramms in deutscher Sprache zu erfolgen haben. Das bestätigt dann Katzenhais Verdacht.


----------



## cicojaka (8 Januar 2004)

Nein, natürlich NICHT nur deshalb dort gesurft 

Aber ganz anders motiviert, als Du jetzt denken magst   0


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2004)

Acontidialer ist aus folgenden Gründen nicht konform mit der Verfügung 54:

1.Vor dem Bezug wird die Wirkungsweise nicht erklärt. ( Punkt B II 6 )

2.Vor der Aktivierung/Start muss nicht explizit zugestimmt werden. Weder per Button noch per Texteingabe. (Punkt B III 1 )

Besonders Punkt 2 ist ein grober Verstoß und sollte mit Entziehung der Registrierung und Abschaltung der Rufnummer enden.

Der Acontidialer ist momentan der schlechteste Dialer in Deutschland.(Aus Sicht des Verbrauchers).
siehe. z.B. bussgeld.de
Jeder GN oder SecureX Dialer ist konformer.
Aber siehe GF von Aconti: aconti.de

Holgie


----------



## cicojaka (8 Januar 2004)

@holgie was ist jetzt ein securex-Dialer???

@katzenhai: also würde, wenn ich den genannten link geklickt hätte, eine Einwahl beginnen, wenn ich den dialer installiert gehabt hätte. Wie ist denn "installiert" definiert? Für mich heisst "installiert", dass die software arbeitsbereit ist, in der registry eingetragen usw. Das tun doch manche dialer ungefragt, bzw. bei "geeigneten" Sicherheitseinstellungen quasi automatisch. Selbst wenn diese dialer dann bei der Einwahl noch fragen würden, würden Sie es dann beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr tun. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind also mehrmalige Einwahlen ohne Bestätigung möglich, ohne dass jemals etwas bestätigt wurde und obwohl der dialer "theoretisch" abfragen KÖNNTE, womit sich die Anbieter dann rausreden würden. 

P.S.: Es geht nicht konkret um den aconti-dialer, aber um einen Verwandten


----------



## Smigel (8 Januar 2004)

@fischchen

Ja, einige Dialer benutzen diese Funktion, sie prüfen ob der Dialer schon installiert ist und wenn ja wird automatisch eine Einwahl gestartet. Ist der Dialer nicht vorhanden wird er heruntergeladen und gestartet.

Es gibt auch die entschärfte Variante bei der der Dialer gestartet wird aber keine Anwahl ausgelöst wird.

Beispiel aus dem echten Leben,

Eine Quizseite hatte Dialer mit dieser Funktion im Einsatz, ein Nutzer nimmt am Quiz teil, installiert sich wissentlich den Dialer und versucht etwas zu gewinnen. Leider hat er bei der gewollten Installation des Dialers seinen Rechner unfreiwillig für alle Dialer des gleichen Herstellers freigeschaltet. Kommt er nun auf eine Seite die Dialer vom gleichen Hersteller nutzt resultiert das ganze in einer Einwahl, ohne irgendeine Nachfrage.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 Januar 2004)

fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einer Seite habe ich gerade zufällig folgendes gelesen:
> 
> "By clicking the link below our site tries checks whether the reliable ACONTI Dialer is already installed on your system. You will be offered a download option if it can not be found.
> 
> ...




devotion in bondage??


----------



## cicojaka (8 Januar 2004)

Es sei noch einmal betont: es geht NICHT um diese Seite (es war tatsächlich irgendetwas mit bondage, ich habe es mir aber nur im google-cache angeschaut mit allem deaktiviert, was zu deaktivieren ist) und auch NICHT DIREKT um den aconti-dialer, es geht nur darum, dass ich hier diesen Hinweis gefunden habe und das hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, dass das eine Erklärung sein könnte. Es gibt Infoseiten von Contentanbietern, die einem einen dialer auf die Festplatte installieren, wenn man sich ein so genanntes "Abrechnungsbeispiel" anschaut [edit am 11.1.: ich glaube nicht mehr, dass das ein funktonierender dialer ist, das wäre ja auch wirklich der Hammer... Wer mehr wissen will, muss es wohl oder übel ausprobieren. Ich dachte immer, wenn der dialer einsatzbereit auf meiner Platte ist, könnte er sich auch einwählen - wenn er denn könnte auf einem DSL-Rechner. So isses aber nicht. Da hatte ich einige technische Denkfehler. Ganz sicher bin ich noch nicht, aber nicht dass jemand mir da was vorwirft] . Und wenn man dann, theoretisch, auf einen anderen dialer-link klicken würde oder wenn es einem cookie gelänge, einen dahin zu lotsen, dann würde eine ungefragte Einwahl stattfinden. Das war meine Frage und sie ist bedeutsam, da es so ein cookie auf dem betroffenen Rechner gibt! Es lenkt einen aber NICHT zu aconti! Das wollte ich, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, hier anmerken. Ob es solche cookies bei aconti-Einwahlen AUCH gibt, ist in meinen Augen eine sehr spannende Frage. Bei meiner untersuchten Einwahl war das "cookie" kein cookie, sondern eine temporäre Datei und ich habe noch keine Idee, wie es dieses Dingens geschafft haben könnte, Einwahlpopups zu starten.


----------



## cicojaka (8 Januar 2004)

@smigel: ist bekannt, welche dialer das können und welche nicht?


---
nachtrag...
google ist so eine wunderschöne Suchmaschine... Man sucht Infos zum Dialer X und findet Dialer Y. zB wirbt die Erotikseite www.s**kontakt**.de mit der sicheren Zugangssoftware ts,ts,ts (ich wollte doch nicht mehr nach diesem dialer forschen, ich höre meine schwäbische Frau schon schimpfen "schon wieder ts ts ts caaaash du net aufhöra?") und im Quelltext wird wohin verlinkt? Zu aconti. Na sowas. Also, oh wunderbare Fügung, was ich zufällig für aconti fand, könnte doch dann auch für ts,ts,ts gelten, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2004)

fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> ts_ca(aaa)sh


Stehe ein bischen auf der Leitung, könntest Du mal konkreter werden? Dein Beitrag liest sich irgendwie so, als hätte die niederländische Internet Clearing B.V. was mit dem Aconti Dialer zu tun.
Ins Bild würde es jedenfalls passen - die schweizer aconti.net betreibt ihre multidialsonale Stellung (vertragliche Bündelung von Telefongesellschaften, Resellern und Carriern) ja mittlerweile europa..., was schreibe ich, ...weltweit und deren Ableger in Mönchenglattbach liefert das technische Beiwerk (Made in Germany)!

@Raimund, ob da Dein Namenvetter aus Heppenheim Spaß an der Freude mit seiner Arbeit hat?
@tonnos, und Du steckst da überhaupt nicht mit drin?!  

_____________________________
Wette machen, dass der Schnee von gestern schneller schmilzt, als das Gras von morgen wächst?


----------



## cicojaka (8 Januar 2004)

Ich will hier im Moment nichts mehr dazu sagen


----------



## cicojaka (8 Januar 2004)

Vorsicht, Realsatire...

Eine billigere Variante ist die Suche bei google. Kennst Du google? Das ist eine lustige Suchmaschine, die immer das Gegenteil von dem liefert, was man sucht. Ein Bespiel, frei erfunden: Sagen wir mal, Du suchst nach der Firma "in-telegence" und deren Firmensitz ist in Mallorca. Dann könnte man doch bei google die Suchbegriffe "Firma"+"in-telegence"+"Mallorca" eingeben und den ersten link anklicken. Da man aber weiß, dass die ersten links oft von Dialern besetzt sind, würde ich sicherheitshalber den zweiten link nehmen. Da gibt es dann entweder Informationen zur Firma in-telegence in Mallorca oder etwas ganz anderes, zum Beispiel dialer (so ist das halt heutzutage...)

Dieses Beispiel ist natürlich frei erfunden und irgendwelche Ähnlichkeiten mit lebenden Personen und Firmen sind rein zufällig. Du suchst ja schließlich auch nach Internet Clearing... Und in-telegence in Mallorca gibt es ja auch nicht, genausowenig wie Cybercash in Holland. Jedes Internet-Kind weiß, dass cybercash eine Firma aus den USA ist, tststs...


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (9 Januar 2004)

> anna
> @tonnos, und Du steckst da überhaupt nicht mit drin?!
> 
> _____________________________
> Wette machen, dass der Schnee von gestern schneller schmilzt, als das Gras von morgen wächst?




Ne. Damit wollen wir nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2004)

fischchen schrieb:
			
		

> google ist so eine wunderschöne Suchmaschine... Man sucht Infos zum Dialer X und findet Dialer Y. zB wirbt die Erotikseite www.s**kontakt**.de mit der sicheren Zugangssoftware ts,ts,ts (ich wollte doch nicht mehr nach diesem dialer forschen, ich höre meine schwäbische Frau schon schimpfen "schon wieder ts ts ts caaaash du net aufhöra?") und im Quelltext wird wohin verlinkt? Zu aconti. Na sowas. Also, oh wunderbare Fügung, was ich zufällig für aconti fand, könnte doch dann auch für ts,ts,ts gelten, oder?




Meinst Du den tscash-Dialer, der auf der Seite www.tscash.de beworben wird? Der ist tatsächlich spannend...

Dort kann man z.B. lesen 

"Zufriedene Kunden kehren zurück: Da der Dialer dem User auch weiterhin zur Verfügung steht, kann er sich beliebig oft bei Ihnen direkt einwählen. Wenn er beim „Surfen“ erneut ihre Site betritt, wird ihm von dem Programm automatisch die Möglichkeit zur Einwahl angeboten."

Das ist doch nichts anderes als das, was Dich bei dem aconti-dialer oben interessiert hat. Es wird aber noch deutlicher:

"Der Clou an der Plug-In-Architektur ist die universelle Kompatibilität: Zwar sind die einzelnen Dialer-Module den individuellen Seiten angepasst, allen liegt jedoch das von den Modulen unabhängige TSCash.EXE zugrunde. Ein Kunde, der bereits den Dialer einer E-Commerce-Site (und damit auch TSCash.EXE) installiert hat, kann dadurch jedwede andere Webseite, die mit TSCash arbeitet, nutzen, *ohne erst den Site-Dialer downloaden zu müssen*. 

*Da dies anbieterübergreifend funktioniert*, hat jeder Kunde, der schon eine Seite mit dem TSCash-Billing-Verfahren genutzt hat, die Möglichkeit *mit nur einem Mausklick *auch die Angebote weitere TSCash-Partner in Anspruch zu nehmen. *Natürlich steht dem Kunden auch nach Deinstallation eines Dialer-Moduls das TSCash.EXE weiter zur Verfügung.*        Bereits jetzt haben sich über eine Millionen Internet-User für E-Commerce per TSCash entschieden. Werden Sie jetzt also TSCash Kooperationspartner werden, und starten Sie ihr E-Commerce Angebot mit bereits über einer Million potenzieller Kunden. "

Da steht aber noch mehr:

"TSCash ermöglicht Ihnen nicht nur die grobe Unterteilung ihrer Webpräsenz in die beiden Bereiche „kostenfrei“ und „kostenpflichtig“. Es gestattet auch den parallelen Einsatz verschiedener Service-Rufnummern. *So können Sie für unterschiedliche Sektionen auch unterschiedliche Nutzungsgebühren erheben*. Ein Mausklick, und der Kunde hat die Sektion und damit auch das Tarifmodell gewechselt.

Sobald der Kunde Ihre Seite verlässt stellt TSCash natürlich wieder seine ursprüngliche Internet-Verbindung wieder her."

...das ist aber lieb...

Interessant finde ich auch folgenden Punkt:

"Halten Sie Ihre Kunden auf dem Laufenden 

        Informieren Sie Ihre Kunden täglich über Updates, Sonderangebote oder andere Neuigkeiten. *Durch „Message Of The Day Funktion“ können ihren Kunden täglich in einem Fenster Text oder Hyperlinks schicken oder auch die Möglichkeit zur direkten Einwahl aus diesem Fenster heraus zu geben. Ein Klick auf „Ja“ genügt. Die Nachricht erreicht den Kunden auch, wenn er nicht bei Ihnen „vorbeigesurft“ ist.*

Das Icon des jeweiligen Dialers im System-Tray macht den Kunden durch Blinken auf die MOTD aufmerksam. *Wann diese erscheint, beispielsweise erst 10 Minuten nach der letzten Abwahl, bleibt natürlich Ihren individuellen Einstellungen überlassen*. 

Auch T-Online oder AOL-Kunden können den Dialer nutzen. *Sie müssen lediglich das DFÜ-Netzwerk installiert haben*.


Das ist wohl ein Werbetext, aber man braucht nicht viel Phantasie, um sich auszumalen, was diese Formulierungen bedeuten können, wenn man sie mit dem Wissen von heute liest...

Der Text dürfte schon älter sein. Teile dieses Werbetextes sind aber auf der Webseite www.internet-clearing.com enthalten. Warum dort nicht mehr von diesen praktischen Zusatzfunktionen die Schreibe ist, kann ich mir nun wiederum nicht erklären.

Ob es beide Male tatsächlich um den gleichen dialer geht, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.

Der tscash von damals stellte übrigens eine neue Startseite ein: www.start-seite.com... Der Inhaber ist über die cb-whois zu erfahren.

"Genießen Sie die Vorteile rund um TSCash!

        Als weiteren Service geben wir ihre URL an www.start-seite.com, die große, deutsche Portal-Site, weiter. Start-seite.com bietet dem Surfer neben dem üblichen Service einer Portal-Site (aktuelle News etc.) auch einen Web-Katalog mit den besten deutschen Adressen rund um den E-Commerce. Die schnell wachsende Seite ist für Anbieter und Kunden, die sich für E-Commerce per TSCash entschieden haben ein ideales Forum:
 Die Anbieter können die Vorteile der Kompatibilität von TSCash nutzen. Und der User hat die Möglichkeit schnell und bequem per Mausklick die neuesten Sites oder vertraute Angebote in Anspruch zu nehmen. Auch hier gilt der Leitsatz, den Kunden einen schnellen und bequemen Weg zum E-Commerce zu bieten.
   Jeder TSCash Dialer richtet für den Surfer automatisch bei der Installation „www.Start-Seite.com“ als Standard-Startseite im Browser ein. Die Aufnahme Ihrer Adresse(n) in den Web-Katalog ist natürlich kostenlos."

Meines Wissens installiert der neue dialer tscash die Startseite www.startseite.de Auch hier verweise ich auf die whois-Einträge.


Aber Du suchst hier nach einer falschen Verbindung, denn tscash ist kein deutsches Produkt mehr, es wurde an eine Firma in Holland verkauft. Leider habe ich den Namen vergessen, aber eine ihrer Einwahlnummern ist 0900-5655656. Oder war es 0190069565? Ich kann mich nicht genau erinnern, weil das alles vor zwei bis drei Monaten der Fall war.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> fischchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass die Antwort ein klares "ja" zu sein scheint, ist im Moment wohl nicht mehr so bedeutsam, da der Schnee ja längst geschmolzen ist...

cj


----------



## cicojaka (14 März 2004)

zerstreuter Chaot = fischchen = cj

sorry


----------



## Moralapostel (15 März 2004)

@cj



> zerstreuter Chaot = fischchen = cj



Bitte, bitte, nich' so viel auf einmal! Mir wird schon ganz schwindelig


----------



## technofreak (15 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte, bitte, nich' so viel auf einmal! Mir wird schon ganz schwindelig



Als Hinweis, User cj hat seit seiner Anmeldung  hier mehrfach seinen Usernamen geändert,
 was mittlerweile nicht mehr möglich ist.

@cj 
da mußte durch....

tf


----------



## cicojaka (15 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Moralapostel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muss ich...

aber "mehrfach" ist doch übertrieben... ich hab ihn nur von "fischchen" auf "cicojore" geändert und das dann auf "cj" abgekürzt.

Also alife aka aconti aka goodthinxx aka wasweissich finde ich persönlich verwirrender. Von den lustigen Verantwortlichen, die sie immer aus dem Hut zaubern mal ganz zu schweigen...

 Meine Kaffeeklatschlektüre für heute 


Und bis auf diese Ausnahme verwende ich auch keine Gastkürzel mehr, weil ich's aufgegeben habe, meine Beitragszahl auf diese Weise zu reduzieren. Wenn meine Beitragszahl durch einen technischen Trick auf 49 stehen bleiben würde, müsste ich gar nichts verwirrendes mehr machen

P.S.: Das ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint

cicojore

___

@ mitlesende versteher: na wenigstens ist jetzt genug heisse Luft dazwischen


----------

